# Etch, Decals & Painting Masks for the J2



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

*NEW FROM PARAGRAFIX: Etch, Decals & Painting Masks for the J2*

As you've likely seen, Ron Gross and I have developed a set of landing gear to match the Jupiter 2's 4 foot diameter hero miniature. (More info here or pre-order here.)

In addition, I'm happy to announce three additional items for this great kit:

*Photoetch & Decal Set:* As with my past sets, this etch set includes decal from JT Graphics as well as backlight-able films for the larger display screens.

*Decal Set for the Stock Interior:* If you don't want to incorporate photoetch, these decals will provide all of the buttons and indicator lights in the interior.

*Painting Masks:* Lou Dalmaso, Aztek Dummy himself, has created an amazing set of painting masks for us. He's even included a fantastic bonus extra: reflective tape for the edges of the wall girders - simulate the look of the set's lights without all the work!

*Robot Photoetch:* A tad off the Jupiter 2 topic, but ...Spruce up the "baby" Robot that comes with the Chariot (or by himself). In etch brass with decals by JT Graphics.

I am sorry that these items will not be available the day the J2 ships, but their development took longer than I anticipated so they are still awaiting licensing approval. (Actually, the landing gear has already been approved and the parts in production, but I can't be sure of the exact ship date.)

These items will be available directly from ParaGrafix and from all "the usual suspects".


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paul my friend, You can sign me up for the Photo Etch/Decal sheet!

Again, amazing work:thumbsup:

You are indeed a superior Craftsman!


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

Paul , you are a God sent to us all on this jupiter 2 stuff thank you for making this available to us. Jeff


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I plan to order me one of these as well, but I have to wait awhile for now.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've just gotten done pre-ordering; this is gonna be a winter build to remember! :hat:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Wow, everything is just outstanding! :thumbsup:

It just keeps getting better and better.

Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Mark, Jeff, Opus, Peter & Jim,

Thanks so much for the kind words! I am sorry I won't have these items ready the day the kit comes out, but I don't expect the wait to be too extensive.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll certainly buy everything, but this will take an year (or two).:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Not a problem Fernando - I will keep everything in stock as long as I have the license. Take your time and get through all of the kits in your stash. Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

On one of the other threads, Jeff King mentioned that it would be great to have the tape drives and radar scanners operable ...

My photoetch set for the J2 includes separate tape drive reels and the moire "fan" in photoetch with central hub holes ready-made to mount to the motor drive of your choice.

If so desired, the "regular" radar screen backlight panels (separate from the decal sheet) could be placed on rigid clear plastic and rotated. I'd be happy to print up a custom set of panels at no additional charge if someone would like to do this option, as the stock panels have radar "pings" on them.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Struth Paul you have done a mans job there. :thumbsup: I'll definatly be up for the pe and decal set and also Lou's vinyls. But alas not straight up though, what with Sandy and I saving for a new house as well as the cost of my new sporting activity I'll have to pass on the hero's ( cause I also want some of Drews figures to go with it too... Sorry Paul. )but then I'm happy with the kit legs. 

I do have one question though... What type of glue works best on the hard backlight panels. I tried some pva on the tv screens on the FS1 set and they just went south on me. Thank the gods for micro's krystal klear which went a treat behind the decals for backlighting.

Cheers,

Alec


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I have also a question. If one wants to have just four sections of the astrogator lighted (I guess that that is the number on the third season), would be enough just painting the others?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Alec -

I'm sorry to hear you had trouble with the video display panels. I've used white Elmer's glue with them (a PVA) as well as Micro Krystal Klear and had quite good results.

Not to worry about the hero landing gear. They're kind of a "loss leader" type of product - though Ron & I didn't intend them to be. They're about 40% more expensive than we'd anticipated due almost entirely to the extra costs of the laser cutting. We realized that we had to release them, even though they're pretty pricey.

Fernando -

If I understand your question properly, I think it would be better in the thread about the astrogator itself - that's a product I'm not involved with.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Oops! Sorry! Wrong thread.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Alec -
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you had trouble with the video display panels. I've used white Elmer's glue with them (a PVA) as well as Micro Krystal Klear and had quite good results.


Thanks Paul. I tend to use weldbond a lot, it is a pva, but I think that because it's a polyphylatic type it is a bit to acidic or something.  So I'll just get some good old basic selleys aquadhere. I don't think there is a more basic pva of good quality here any way.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

To make it easier for people to make motorized radar scanners, I've updated the artwork for the backlighting panels - there are now two complete sets included, one with the radar "ping" returns and one set with just the sweeps and range indicators.

The big news is, though, I received artwork approval on all the products late yesterday so tooling is on order!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I assume you'll be selling them thru Cult and/or SSM?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

As well as your local hobby store - they can order via Stevens International, the nation-wide hobby distributor. (Or they can order directly through ParaGrafix, of course, but most LHSs have accounts with Stevens.)


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> To make it easier for people to make motorized radar scanners, I've updated the artwork for the backlighting panels - there are now two complete sets included, one with the radar "ping" returns and one set with just the sweeps and range indicators.
> 
> The big news is, though, I received artwork approval on all the products late yesterday so tooling is on order!


That's it Paul, I can't take any more, you've done such a fine job with this that I will have to give coal for everyone on my list so I can buy the three sets I'll need for builds...... I hope your happy....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

teslabe said:


> ... I will have to give coal for everyone on my list ...


Coal? Don't you know it's 2009 and there's a big climate change conference going on right now in Copenhagen? You should really do more like the Charlie Brown Halloween and give people rocks. 

Actually, though, when you think about it we should switch everything to coal power so we can reserve all the oil for making plastic ... to be molded into Moebius model kits


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Coal? Don't you know it's 2009 and there's a big climate change conference going on right now in Copenhagen? You should really do more like the Charlie Brown Halloween and give people rocks.
> 
> Actually, though, when you think about it we should switch everything to coal power so we can reserve all the oil for making plastic ... to be molded into Moebius model kits


I like the way you think.....:thumbsup: I'm from the north east, so tree hugging is not my thing.....


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

At the risk of being labeled a heretic - any chance you'd consider doing some scaled down panels for the Polar Lights J2?

Or, better yet, doing some generic instrument/winkie-blinkie light panels/strips that could be adapted for other uses?

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> At the risk of being labeled a heretic - any chance you'd consider doing some scaled down panels for the Polar Lights J2?


I'm not thinking about anything for the PL J2 right now (though I've been known to change my mind in the past).



GKvfx said:


> Or, better yet, doing some generic instrument/winkie-blinkie light panels/strips that could be adapted for other uses?


Who have you been talking to? 

I'm currently building up an inventory of standard Irwin Allen-esque control panels that will be good kit-bashing fodder. I can't say when they'll be out as I've got 4 projects on the front burner.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> ....Who have you been talking to?
> 
> I'm currently building up an inventory of standard Irwin Allen-esque control panels that will be good kit-bashing fodder. I can't say when they'll be out as I've got 4 projects on the front burner.


More like brilliant minds thinking alike :thumbsup:

I've almost bought the LIS Space Pod Etch set just for some of the panels. Figured I'd ask since it would be nice to also get some generic radar screens and displays. Reheat models out of England makes a great set of generic bezels and CRT display frames as an etched item and they are _very_ handy......

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

*Latest Updates*

Here's the latest info on the release dates. Everything (except the painting masks) is subject to change depending on my suppliers, but these are as close to accurate as I can get:

*Painting Masks:* In stock and shipping! Everyone with a preorder has been emailed and, if applicable, given the option of taking the masks now, or waiting for other products they've ordered to get in.

*Hero Landing Gear:* These look to be on track for shipping next week.

*Photoetch & Decal Set:* These should ship the first week of January.

*Decal Set for Stock Interior:* These should ship the first week of January.

*1:24 Robot Photoetch & Decal Set:* These should ship the first week of January.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, I was a bit off on the timing as a) I had some delays from my suppliers and b) a screw-up on my end [which actually only delayed things a few days because of a)].

So, anyway, the upshot is ... all products are in! I received the final component today. (Except the landing gear which, against our wildest expectations, sold out the first run but we've got run on the way.)

I'm waiting to make them "live" on my site until I've finished packaging everything up. 

I've packed enough for all of the preorders, and PayPal invoices have gone out so those people who preordered these items will have them right away.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> I've packed enough for all of the preorders, and PayPal invoices have gone out so those people who preordered these items will have them right away.


Just happened to open up my email when I got home and shot off the payment. :thumbsup: With Sandy in the back ground asking " Are you buying something again?? " To which I replied... " No " which is technicaly correct as it was a pre-order


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Your order's on its way, Alec!

In fact, all the preorders that have been paid are on their way. Now I just have to pack up a boat load of etch and decals sets for CultTVman. They'll be on their way tomorrow.


----------

